# When a Flexer is in a rush to work...



## TruegamerSeymour (Nov 19, 2016)

This accident caused a major slowdown on telegraph adding to the black friday madness. Indeed many reported it took 20mins to turn to the warehouse street. However this made me 30mins late! I seen his lanyard he was a flexer trying to make it on time...The struggle


----------



## LLXC (Nov 22, 2016)

I wonder after how many accidents you report to Amazon before they decide not to assign you any future blocks. If that's the case, maybe better not to claim against Amazon. Though bad drivers probably shouldn't be drivers anyway...


----------

